# T for Texas and T for Tennessee



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I say T for @TexaSmoke and T for totally destrroying my mail box when I was at Franklin Cigar Shop. Tex do you realize I have had to get my mailbox rebuilt 2 times for being backed into and 4 times from Explosions. But you see you tell the wifee it cost two times what it really cost to rebuild the mailbox, keep half of that to purchase more sticks, incognito your buddy that's doing the work. Life is Good!

Well thank you for this bud, but you need to respect your elders! :vs_cool: hey admin why do I keep getting these banners when I log in to Puff about Medicare supplements? Isn't this discrimination?? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit! Poor mailbox. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Enjoy, my friend. That'll teach you to count the contest winnings right next time!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great hit 


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Tennessee Volunteers baby! WTG @TexaSmoke!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit!

Maybe I shouldn't mention this, but Tennessee Tech is at the University of Texas today, playing the first game in a best of three Super Regional series. Winner to advance to the College Baseball World Series in Omaha. Nice that you fellas are gettin' along so well when you should be trash talkin' instead!

Tennessee Tech is up 5 to 3 in the 5th as I write this, BTW.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

There is a guy here at work following the game. He's been getting loud, so I assumed we were losing


curmudgeonista said:


> Nice hit!
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't mention this, but Tennessee Tech is at the University of Texas today, playing the first game in a best of three Super Regional series. Winner to advance to the College Baseball World Series in Omaha. Nice that you fellas are gettin' along so well when you should be trash talkin' instead!
> 
> Tennessee Tech is up 5 to 3 in the 5th as I write this, BTW.


Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> There is a guy here at work following the game. He's been getting loud, so I assumed we were losing
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Well I played baseball in school and have Brian Hancock that works for me that played for the Milwaukee Brewers 5 years until he threw his arm out. College ball is good ball in any form but bragging rights I gotta keep quite right now, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I bet you were a baller back in the day, Charlie!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

For a new guy, he’s been doing an exorbitant amount of damage. 
Anybody remember that container heist not long ago?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rondo said:


> For a new guy, he's been doing an exorbitant amount of damage.
> Anybody remember that container heist not long ago?[/quote
> 
> @Rondo I still have a ways to go before I have paid back all that has been dealt to me.
> ...


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

It has nothing to do with “payback”. 
We are not vengeful. 
We are a peaceful group. 
It’s about sharing the love. 
We are cigar hippies.:vs_peace:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rondo said:


> It has nothing to do with "payback".
> We are not vengeful.
> We are a peaceful group.
> It's about sharing the love.
> We are cigar hippies.:vs_peace:


Right! I'm paying back the joy....if a couple mailboxes get harmed in the process, that's just a casualty of friendly warfare!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TexaSmoke said:


> Right! I'm paying back the joy....if a couple mailboxes get harmed in the process, that's just a casualty of friendly warfare!


It's called P.O.-lateral damage! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Great hit. Some nice sticks there.
And great thread title. I love that song


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Maduro goodness. Nice hit.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done Tyson - ya criminal !


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

sexy


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hit indeed

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice hit on a good brother, way to go Tyson, the mighty Texan has made a good rep I do believe. He’s a real friend of mine we talk often, and he’s a super nice guy. Glad to know him.. mike&sophie..


----------

